# Texarkana ADBA show



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The one on Halloween. Who's going? 

*APBTC of East Texas*

Saturday, October 30, 2010
Location: Four States Fairgrounds

The APBTC of East Texas will host 2 conformation shows on Saturday at the Four States Fairgrounds in Texarkana, AR. You may call Charles 903-280-3416, Nancy 903-293-7514 or Danny 903-667-2569


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I was hoping to go but its not going to happen. I may send one of my pups down with a friend but even that is up in the air at the moment!! Good luck to all that go!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am going to be there but I am super bummed out because I was making a costume for Zoey. She was going to be the dragon from the how to train a dragon movie but she just went in heat so it will just be me Dooney and my wife. No costume contest for us.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

not sure if I am going or not, is still up in the air as well. ughh, hate this


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rudy, I feel your pain. I was told Terra was starting her heat 3 weeks ago, and was like "oh cool, so she'll be done in time for Texarkana. I think her being so lean is messing with her internals, though, because she _just now_ looks like she's really for-sure in heat. So who knows. Little hussy. LOL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

We have been having the same problem. Thinking she is then not till few weeks later seeing"oh now she really is in heat"


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

Im going..Im taking my 11month male i would post pics but cant figure it out lmao


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Mikey we already tried this, and Krusher is now a year old, wait, hahah gotta make sure with Loretta, I thought he was older than 11 mo. I will call you when I get home and we can work on the pic thing


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

he was born Nov.19th so he is 11 3/8 lmao.


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

Might not make in now.Krusher walked in the house last night and noticed he was limping..Its a very slight limp but its still a limp. Hoping its not bad. He is walking alot better today so im going to pray he is ok for the show. If not im sure he will be happy on the couch eating ice cream lmao.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww poor Krushey, I hope he is ok, sending good vibes your way Mikey


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

All right, show's over. Y'all don't need to drive home. Find the nearest computer and send me pics, nao!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Got some coming let me upload them. It was hard because they would not let you take pica of dogs you did not own.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

That's a new one. But then ADBA has always had their own unique way of doing things.


----------



## atxwheeler (Jan 7, 2010)

Krusher lookin buff
















Ok I won by default but I will take it 








This is Loretta's dog "Logan"


----------

